# I'm feeling pipped off(rant)



## no1seasider

So this morning was my booking in appointment at 10 am.Have been nervous/excited about it since i booked it at 5 weeks.

So i got there this morning,booked in,sat in waiting room after 25 minutes the receptionist says"who are you seeing?" so i told her the midwife and she checked her book,came back and said "you were booked in at 9am!"" 

I know for a fact the appointment was made for 10am,as when she offered me 9am i said i couldnt make it due to having the other children to get to school:nope:and she said,oh no problem i'll book you for 10am!! AND i wrote it straight in my diary!!
So....i have waited 5 weeks for an appointment that never was!!! Midwife came out and said she was fully booked so couldnt see me.Arrgghhh!!!

sorry ladies for my rant :blush:


----------



## Pixie M

Flippin hec, that's rubbish! 

Hate it when they get it wrong and then blame you!! A similar thing happened to me once and I was royally peed off!

Sorry it happened and hope they were able to rearrange it for you. x


----------



## no1seasider

She just phoned me,and can fit me in at 1.45 today!! 

Sorry about the moan :blush:


----------



## Andypanda6570

I am sorry, they don't understand how you have to rush to get the things done and then get there by 10 am, I know that rushing feeling . They were wrong and I would have demanded to be seen. I am not in any way an aggressive person but since I lost my Ava at 18 weeks I have changed SO much, I don't take shit from anyone anymore and that is sooooooo not my way.
I am sorry that happened and they should have admitted their error and let you go in for your appointment :hugs::hugs::hugs:

Edit// Glad to see you got in


----------



## Pixie M

no1seasider said:


> She just phoned me,and can fit me in at 1.45 today!!
> 
> Sorry about the moan :blush:


That's good news! Will you let us know how you get on?? x


----------



## no1seasider

All went well.She was lovely,booked my scan which should be in the next two weeks also spoke about downs testing at 16 weeks-but i havent decided what to do about that as i dont know if i'd follow up the blood tests with anything else.

I cant believe the amount of paperwork they have to do now!! blimey we had a tiny ante-natal card last time i had a baby!! (8 years ago!)
Took loads of blood and that was about it really!

But best of all she said i can have a home birth again!! woop!! thought she would say i was too old(36) but nope,not considered at risk until 38+ although she did say i will have to see a consultant due to this being my 7th pregnancy(but only to check i can have a homebirth)!


----------



## ciarhwyfar

That is good news! I glad that in the long run it turned out to be a good experience.


----------



## Pixie M

Oh that is good! So glad she was lovely too. 
Fingers crossed that the consultant gives you the all clear for your home birth now! x


----------



## hellywelly

Glad that you got it all sorted in the end. I had a not so good experience on my first appointment 'booking in' - it was a complete shambles - to cut a long story short - the head midwife called me on Friday night to apologise (as I had emailed her the whole story of what went on in my first appointment) and she changed my midwife straight away. I have been to the hospital a few times now - once when I went into A&E as I was bleeding (all turned out ok) - then to get my full bloods done - then to have my main scan - everyone at the hospital was lovely, however, at my doctors surgery the receptionists always mess things up - when I booked my midwife appointment (as I hadn't heard anything) I said that this is my first appointment - she gave me a 15 minute slot - it is fair to say that when the midwife said to me 'how can i help you' it all went downhill from there! xxx


----------



## BabyBoo36

My friend was telling me this morning that although their midwife's give them appointment times, the last time she was there she ended up waiting nearly 2 hours (with a toddler in tow) and that this is normal for the midwife's near her! I was horrified! Mine has only ever made me wait 10 minutes at the most!


----------



## no1seasider

I cant believe they would have anyone wait that long!!! That's terrible!


----------

